# AR5006EG wireless card (atheros)

## muhsinzubeir

hello.....sorry if so many people have been asking this question.I am trying to get this wireless card on linux using ndiswrapper...but I seem not to get the right driver.Is there anyone who have managed to get this card working under 64bits system?...I have seen some people on ubuntu who claimed it worked with winxp driver.So I just guessed that they probably have got 32bit oss running on their machines.But I dont want to install 32 bit oss....Id rather wait then movig back to the age of 32bits....

Anyway if somebody managed to get it working under 64bits ...could you please let me know where you got the driver and ...and give me some hints if you used ndiswrapper or madwifi...coz ive tried both no luck until now...

Here is the lspci of the card....

```
05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5006EG 802.11 b/g Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)

        Subsystem: AMBIT Microsystem Corp. Unknown device 0428

        Flags: fast devsel, IRQ 19

        Memory at f2200000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=64K]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [50] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable-

        Capabilities: [60] Express Legacy Endpoint IRQ 0

        Capabilities: [90] MSI-X: Enable- Mask- TabSize=1

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

        Capabilities: [140] Virtual Channel

```

----------

## comprookie2000

Try the driver from here;

the windowsXP 64 and ndiswrapper.

http://www.atheros.cz/

madwifi didn't work before may now.

http://sourceforge.net/projects/madwifi/

if you are going to use ndiswrapper remove the pci_ath module

----------

## overkll

Is ndiswrapper 64bit compatible?  I thought not, but I may be wrong.

----------

## muhsinzubeir

 *overkll wrote:*   

> Is ndiswrapper 64bit compatible?  I thought not, but I may be wrong.

 

Thanks guys...I will give those drivers a try.....

I do think that ndiswrapper is 64bits compatible....but not sure here  :Smile: 

----------

## comprookie2000

It has worked for me , just need a 64 bit driver.

----------

## mimosinnet

I also have the same wifi card on a 64bit system and, according to http://www.atheros.cz/, it is supported by madwifi. I can load the driver ath_pci, and I have madwifi-ng-0.9.3.3 version installed. Nevertheless, I do not see any ath0 device. Have you been able to use the card with the madwifi driver? Thanks!

```
# lspci

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5006EG 802.11 b/g Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)

# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ath_pci                77808  0

wlan                  161544  1 ath_pci

ath_hal               216048  1 ath_pci

# emerge -s madwifi-ng

*  net-wireless/madwifi-ng

      Latest version available: 0.9.3.3

      Latest version installed: 0.9.3.3

*  net-wireless/madwifi-ng-tools

      Latest version available: 0.9.3.3

      Latest version installed: 0.9.3.3

# iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

eth1      no wireless extensions.

eth0      IEEE 802.11b/g  ESSID:"UAB"  Nickname:"zd1211"

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.462 GHz  Access Point: 00:16:B6:D9:89:B8

          Bit Rate=24 Mb/s

          Encryption key:off

          Link Quality=44/100  Signal level=12/100

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

----------

## muhsinzubeir

 *mimosinnet wrote:*   

> I also have the same wifi card on a 64bit system and, according to http://www.atheros.cz/, it is supported by madwifi. I can load the driver ath_pci, and I have madwifi-ng-0.9.3.3 version installed. Nevertheless, I do not see any ath0 device. Have you been able to use the card with the madwifi driver? Thanks!
> 
> ```
> # lspci
> 
> ...

 

Sorry I havent tried again since the last time i failed...the reason is that the its a friends laptop isnt mine en its not with me anymore.But you might get it working with ndiswrapper.....look on the top of this thread there is also comprookie2000 also claimed it worked with him...ask him if he used madwifi or ndiswrapper.But I guess he used ndiswrapper as most ppl claimed not working with madwifi try to check it out as probably its a known issue that it doesnt work with madwifi.

I tried with 32bit driver on 64bits en it was one of the reason that it failed, but on that comprookies2000 response there is 64bits winxp driver which I am convinced might get that card working.I couldnt spot that site when I was testin....Anyways long story short goodluck...en probably a good idea for those who got this card working to post their solution to help those workin on the same issue.  :Wink: 

----------

## mimosinnet

 *muhsinzubeir wrote:*   

> I couldnt spot that site when I was testin....Anyways long story short goodluck...en probably a good idea for those who got this card working to post their solution to help those workin on the same issue. 

 

Thanks a lot for your answer muhsinzubeir! I have found this other thread on the same issue, and I will be continuing there. 

Cheers!

----------

